# Gents Green hunt coat



## irish_only (18 October 2015)

I don't know if anyone can help. Trying to find a 2nd hand gents green hunt coat 44". Does anyone know of one gathering dust in a wardrobe?


----------



## mirabela123 (18 October 2015)

irish_only said:



			I don't know if anyone can help. Trying to find a 2nd hand gents green hunt coat 44". Does anyone know of one gathering dust in a wardrobe? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

 Its too difficult,,, I dont know it


----------



## spacefaer (18 October 2015)

Try Hunting Vintage,  the Vintage Tack Room or ebay. 

Also Calcutts have a secondhand/vintage department - and they will always make you one new!


----------



## irish_only (18 October 2015)

spacefaer said:



			Try Hunting Vintage,  the Vintage Tack Room or ebay. 

Also Calcutts have a secondhand/vintage department - and they will always make you one new!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks spacefaer, I keep checking their sites. Appeal through FB may have turned two up, so I might have a spare one


----------



## neddy man (18 October 2015)

try rockwood harriers FB page.


----------



## adagio (3 November 2015)

My hubby is a whip for a Beagle pack & is just waiting for his brand spanking new coat to be delivered. His current one will then be for sale, it is 44" chest. It does have a blue collar on it but that can be taken off. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## irish_only (4 November 2015)

Thank you adagio, we have now found one. And had a blue collar sewn on to it!!


----------

